# P's gulping air



## oak211 (Jan 23, 2005)

I've got 3 rb's that are about a year old in a 55 gal tank. Water parameters are fine. I do 20-30% water changes twice a week.

It started with one and now another is doing it. They swim to the top of the tank and take a gulp of air then swim back to their normal levels and I see the bubbles. I know I've seen something about this on the site before but couldn't find anything using the search.

Is this a sign of some sickness or stress or just playing?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

How often do they do it?
Is it constantly?
If so, that may be cause for alarm.
If it's just once in awhile, don't worry about it, it's typical pygo behavior.


----------



## oak211 (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks for the reply... they don't do it that often... maybe once a day at most... that I notice anyway


----------



## ArmourCat (May 15, 2004)

My reds do that once in a while. I think it may be that they think they see food. I have my reds trained as top feeders.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Mine do that too every once in a while....i think its normal


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think your fine, thats pretty common...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i guarantee they do it after dinner huh?









when a piranha has a big shrimp in its tummy it has trouble swimming/stay floating... so it will take a gulp of air to help it hover above the ground instead of laying on it


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Whenever I'm hitting my Hooka or however you spell it I notice my Piranha's do the same thing. What else is wierd is it's the only time they'll eat a snickers bar.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL ^^^


----------



## oak211 (Jan 23, 2005)

^^^ that's too funny...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

it's nothing to worry about.. they are fine...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

they're cool my pygos do it all the time


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Do they act sluggish and unhappy or unhealthy when they do it? or are they acting just normal and make a swift swim up to the top?
~Taylor~


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

kee p an eye on it, i lost all my coldwater fish by them doing this... check no bubbles float on your surface they maybe trying to feed on air!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

oak211 said:


> thanks for the reply... they don't do it that often... maybe once a day at most... that I notice anyway
> [snapback]1050606[/snapback]​


Any chance they usually do it shortly after being fed?

That's when my Reds (and Manueli as well) sometimes take a gulp of air. I think it is done to preserve buoyancy: to compensate the extra weight of the food after a meal, to avoid sinking like a brick...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> oak211 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the reply... they don't do it that often... maybe once a day at most... that I notice anyway
> ...


yup thats what i said.... it definetly makes sense


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > oak211 said:
> ...


Whoops, completely overlooked your post...








But it does make sense indeed!


----------

